# 2010 Kia Soul Sport - In Dash Install - USB ROM



## RED ZMAN

So I waited to work this up and post it for some time as I was going to try out a new power supply, but since that seems to be taking forever to work out, I'll get my current setup posted here.










The entire setup is Plug and Play, which means you aren't hacking any wires on your car. There are 2 wires you will have to splice some connectors onto to get power if you go my route, but it won't affect the car wiring at all.

First, a couple of definitions.

OTG - On The Go (USB). OTG is the ability to plug in USB devices to your your tablet, from a mouse, to a keyboard, to a USB hub, or external storage (memory card readers, thumb drives, hard drives).

DAC - Digtal to Analog Converter. This device allows you to pull audio over the USB cable, much better in digital quality, and simplifies your connection setup. They have multiple outputs.

*Items Needed*

*Hardware*

Google Nexus 7 Android Tablet - I went with the 32GB Model. There is NO external storage on this device, no slot for a Micro SD Card, but if you use the hardware/software that I post here, you can do external memory up to terrabytes of data.

90 Degree OTG Cable

This 90 degree cable will go UP in landscape Mode.

This one faces down.

Depending on which way you are installing your tablet, landscape (with power and volume buttons on the top), or reverse landscape (with buttons on the bottom) Pick one of these 2 cables above.

Male USB to Female Micro USB OTG Adapter

This adapter to go from the 90 Degree OTG cable to the OTG Y cable.

OTG Y Cable - This enables you to be able to charge your tablet and have OTG functions at the same time.

This OTG Y cable.

Simple USB Hub. I plug my Micro SD Card Reader with 32gb card into this, along with a USB DAC

USB DAC - Behringer UCA222 - With RCA, 3.5mm, and Optical Audio Out

USB Charger. This is the one I'm currently using, sometimes has a hard time keeping up with power demands

12V Plug, you end out cutting the wires on this, so you just need some version of this item. I'd suggest one with black and red wires to help you remember which is which.

Small blue ring crimp connector. 1 is all you need

Small blue crimp connector. 1 is all you need, but have a few on hand so in case you mess up.
^^^
You have to modify this a tiny bit with some needle nose pliars to open it up wide enough. When you try to put it on, you'll see what I mean.

I have the 90 degree connector, with the adapter shown above plugged into it, and the OTG Y cable plugged into that.

The Y cable plugs into a USB Hub, and the memory card reader into that, along with my USB DAC.

You also will want the dash surround of your choice for your model of car. I'm not going to list them all here.

Anti Glare Screen Protector - Optional http://www.amazon.co...uct/B008OHRJ32/

TPU Case - To protect front of tablet from the mount http://www.amazon.co...uct/B008LJKT4O/

Lastly, you will need a cable of your choice to get the sound from your tablet or the USB DAC to your stereo/system.

I went the 3.5mm Route from my USB DAC, this cable. http://www.amazon.co.../dp/B0031U1ATQ/ This isn't shown in most of the pictures, it was already in the car from my last setup. Here are some layouts of the cables, adapters, and their connection.









^^^ Note I cut the big section of the case off to let the tablet cool easier.

*Software*

[Google Nexus 7 TOOLKIT V5.0.0] Drivers, Backup, Unlock, Root, Recovery, Flash + MORE
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1809195
^^^ You can do all of this without this toolkit, but why not just donate a few bucks and make it easy on yourself?

Timur's Kernel - USB ROM - USB Host Power Management - USB Audio 
http://rootzwiki.com...ment-usb-audio/
^^^ While there are other roms available, this is what I used (Cyanogenmod 10.1 based). It has really advanced features you can't get elsewhere, not to mention the fact that the developer is a really good guy, very responsive.

Big Launcher https://play.google.....activity&hl=en
^^^ Not mandatory, and regularly goes on sale. if you want a setup like mine with big friendly buttons to use in the car, this is it. You also might want to download the free themes they have on the market.

Audio Glow Visualizer https://play.google....dioglowfs&hl=en
^^^ Not mandatory, but REALLY cool.

Lastly, this special TWRP recovery, it allows you to rotate it to whatever way you have the tablet installed. http://rootzwiki.com...50#entry1143672 Optional, but worth the extra time.

I'm NOT going to go through the software step by step, you'll need to read, learn, experiment, and ask. I'm more than willing to help, but this is the magic of Android, doing whatever YOU want with it.

Now, to set it all up? First you need to unlock the device, root it, and then flash a custom recovery. You can then flash the latest version of USB ROM by Timur.

Now for cable connections.









^^^ Case on and OTG cable installed.









^^^ Male USB to Female Micro USB OTG adapter plugged into 90 degree cable. Note the Y cable plugs in here. The other ends go to the OEM Micro USB cable that came with your tablet (this goes to your charger), and the open female full sized USB end goes to your USB Hub.


















^^^ USB hub with Micro SD Card reader and USB DAC plugged in.









^^^ Bottom side of the layout shown, all the way to the 12v plug.

_*Power hijack*_

Pull the panel with your 12V plugs on your Soul. Detatch the wiring harness...


















^^^ I used different colors here to show the different ways to set it up.










And here it is installed in the housing using Zip Ties.










I did have to pull the AC Controls and the stereo (partially) to get the cables run behind and the USB DAC and such in the right places.

_*ADVICE...*_

Get all the parts, get it all put together, test the hell out of it before you put it in the car, and test test test.

Open for discussion!


----------



## rhysm

Looks good matey, the thing I really like is the zip tie method of mounting it, having a few issues mounting mine, were those tabs that the ties went through there already or did you mount them?

Also thanks for the help in the ROM thread, have ordered all the cables you have listed from the uk amazon site, they all look the same so hopefully they should work.


----------



## RED ZMAN

The tabs that the zip ties go through are part of the metal trim that you screw inside of the fascia.

And not a problem, glad I could help. This is my favorite thing I've ever done to a car.

Blasted from my Samsung Galaxy SIII (CM10.1 Masta Mix).

By the way everybody, I know you all know what OTG and DAC stand for, this was originally posted on my website. I just copied and pasted it here.

LOL

Blasted from my Samsung Galaxy SIII (CM10.1 Masta Mix).


----------



## rhysm

yeah I have to say I have done a carPC install before and whilst it was much simpler than this, I prefer the nexus one alot more, just a few niggle to iron out  + im in love with having the motorized lift up screen in my rx8


----------



## Thorn11166

Will the hub support a portable harddrive? i have a 320gb i'm considering for use with my N7


----------



## RED ZMAN

It would depend on whether that portable hard drive requires external power not. If the hub doesn't supply enough power, you could just put a different hub in there that gets its own power. Also known as a externally powered hub.

Blasted from my Samsung Galaxy SIII (CM10.1 Masta Mix).


----------

